# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Figura Mitologjike

## i/regjistruar

*Dragoi*

në Mitologjia kineze ishte një krijesë mitologjike pozitive. Koka e tijë i përkiste një krokodili trupi një gjarpëri dhe kthetrat një luani. Ai mbahej si një krijesë shumë e fuqishme dhe shumë e zgjuar. Vetë froni i perandorit quhej froni i dragoit. Kur vdiste një perandorë mendohej së shpirti i tijë shoqërohej nga një dragua i kaltër në një kështjellë mbi retë e cila nuk mund të shikohej nga të vdekurit. Mendohet se figura e parë e një dragoi është paraqitur nga një luftëtar kinez i cili kishte si simbol një gjarpër, pasi mundëte kundërshtarët e tijë ai shtonte në stemën e tijë një pjesë të stemës së tyre, si kthetrat e luanit, brirët e drerit etj.

*Fati*


Sipas shumë njerzve, është rrjedha e ngjarjeve dhe rrethanave që duhet të ndodhin në botë ose në jetën e njeriut, e parapërcaktuar dhe e paravendosur nga një qënie e mbinatyrshme ose perëndi. Fati mund të përshkruhet edhe si një fuqi apo veprues i papërballueshëm që përcakton të ardhmen e gjithçkasë si edhe të një individi të vetëm. Ky koncept bazohet në besimin se ka një rend natyror të paravendosur në gjithësi.

Fati në gjuhën e përditëshme njihet edhe si "rrisku", pjesa e parapërcaktuar e kushteve, rrethanave dhe ngjarjeve që do të ndodhin në jetën e një njeriu. Poashtu edhe fjala me prejardhje turke "kismet", përdoret në gjuhën shqipe me të njëjtin kuptim me rriskun.

Pak histori
Fati është një term që rrjedh nga fjala latine "fatum" - bëmë, fakt; që në zanafillën e saj tregonte vendimin e pakthyeshëm të një perëndie. Më vonë u përdor për të përshkruar Destinin, të birin e Kaosit dhe të Natës, prej të cilit askush, as edhe perëndite vetë me Jupiterin, nuk mund t´i shpëtonin rriskut të tyre të parapërcaktuar nga Fati.

Fati si perëndi përfytyrohej si i verbër.

Fati, në gjuhën shqipe perëndeshat e fatit të njeriut njihen si Vitore.

Thënie
"Nëse beson në fat, bëje të paktën në interesin tënd."  Ralf Valdo Emerson
"Fati i lartë i individit është të shërbejë sesa të sundojë.".  Albert Ajnshtajn
"Çfarë di unë për fatin e njeriut? Unë do t´ju tregoja më tepër për rrepkat."  Samuel Beket
"Fati nuk është çështje e rastësisë, është çështje e zgjedhjes; nuk është një gjë që duhet pritur, është një gjë që duhet arritur."  Uilljam Gjenings Brajan
"Ne jemi bërë për kufinj më të mëdhenj se sa toka mund të rrokë. Oh, le të jemi të vërtetë me fatin tonë të lartësuar."  Katerin Buth

Shprehje
Fatmirësisht
Fatkeqësisht
Fatmir(ë), -e
Fatlum (ë), -e
Fatkeq
Paq fat! Fat të mirë (të mbarë)!

*Ferri*


Ferri apo skëterra sipas shumë besimeve fetare, është vendi në të cilin pas vdekjes ndëshkohen përjetësisht shpirtrat e njerzve që kanë bërë një jetë të shthurur dhe mëkatare.

Në krishterim dhe islam ferri është i zjarrtë. Në besime të tjera ferri, nganjëherë është një vend i ftohtë dhe i errët (nga e cila rrjedh edhe fjala "skëterrë" në shqip).

Në kundërshtim me ferrin, shpirtërat që kanë bërë një jetë të drejtë, në përputhje me dëshirën e Perëndisë, shpërblehen të banojnë në parajsë.

Sot ferri nënkuptohet në mënyrë figurative, si një gjëndje humbjeje apo mospranie të hyjnores sesa si vend ndëshkues i amshuar.

Në krishterim
Në krishterim ferri përfytyrohet si një vend i nëndheshëm, i errët, me zjarr e squfur, i banuar nga dreqërit, që mundojnë me dhimbje të papërshkrueshme, pikëllim dhe vuajtje të amshueshme shpirtërat e papenduar të mëkatarëve të dënuar. Të dënuarit në ferr munden të shikojnë shenjtorët, të lumnuarit dhe të të penduarit që pushojnë në lumturinë e parajsës apo në pritjen e shenjtë tË purgatorit, por nuk munden të gjejnë qetësi dhe lehtësim, pa asnjë shpresë. Jezusi në veçanti, e ka përshkruar shumë qartë konceptin e "ferrit" në krahasime dhe diskutime të ndryshme, të cilat gjenden në ungjijtë e Mateut dhe Markut:

«"Tani po ju them se do të vijnë shumë nga lindja dhe pernëdimi dhe do të rrijnë në një sofër me Abrahamin, Isakun dhe Jakobin në mbretërinë e qiejve, ndërsa bijtë e mbretërisë (tokësore) do të dëbohen në errësirë, ku do të jetë vajtim e shtërngim dhëmbësh."»

«"Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e Tij, të cilët do të mbledhin nga Mbretëria e Tij të gjitha skandalet e të gjithë vepruesit e padrejtësisë, dhe do t´i hedhin në furrën përcëlluese ku do të jetë vajtim e shtërngim dhëmbësh."» dhe sipas Markut,

«"Nëse syri yt mëkaton, shkule jashtë: është më mirë për ty të hysh në jetë i çalë, sesa të hidhesh me të dy sytë në Gjeena, ku krimbi i tyre nuk vdes dhe zjarri nuk shuhet."»

Ka edhe përmendje të tjera për Gjeenan, te Luka dhe Gjoni, e cila ishte një luginë ku digjeshin vazhdimisht plehrat dhe mbeturinat, prandaj edhe Jezusi e përdor atë si metaforë për të shpjeguar dhimbjen e tmerrshme të ferrit, atë të zjarrit. Ai përsërirt shpesh edhe formulën "ku do të jetë vajtim e shtërngim dhëmbësh", gjë që jep një përfytyrim të frikshëm të vuajtjes dhe pikëllimit të ferrit.

Në teologji dhe filozofinë skolastike, ferri është thjesht largësia nga Perëndia, mosprania e dritës së Tij hyjnore, dhe pikërisht këtu qëndron në të vërtetë ndëshkimi skëterror, përtej përfytyrimit poetik.

Në fakt, shpirti priret vetvetiu me zjarr e dëshirë kah Perëndia, d.m.th. kah e pakufishmja, e Vërteta, Bukuria dhe Dashuria Absolute. Pra, heqja "në amshim" e këtij qëllimi të epërm të dëshirës njerzore, e dënon shpirtin në vuajtjen e tij të amshuar. Afria, qënia në Perëndinë, nga Perëndia dhe për Perëndinë, është për shpirtin, në rrafshin qëllimor, realizimi i qënies sonë zanafillore, dhe, mbi atë dëshiror, lumturia jonë; në të vërtetë , këta dy "rrafshe", mbivendosen tek Perëndia, duke u bërë "plani" i vetëm kulmor. Nuk është Perëndia ai që e dënon shpirtin, pra, por është shpirti që dënohet gjatë jetës, duke mos pranuar "Rrugën e shpëtimit" të ndërtuar dhe themeluar nga gjaku i Krishtit. Në përmasën tejnatyrore të amshimit, përtej kohës nuk është i mundshëm asnjë ndryshim - lëvizje, dhe prandaj Perëndia nuk mund të shpëtojë shpirtrat e dënuar, për të cilët megjithkëtë vuan, si Ati i të gjithë njerzimit.

Në islam
Xhehennemi
Ndër besimtarët mysliman ferri njihet si xhehenem (arabisht) dhe nënkupton vendin ku ndëshkohën njerëzit pa besimtarë dhe mëkatarë.

Ferri nga myslimanët merret ashtu siç përshkruhet nga Kur'ani, libri i shenjtë i myslimanëve, kështu që në Kur'an ka përshkrime të ferrit si dhe krahasime të vetive të tij të këqija me vetitë e mira të parajsës (xhenetit).

Ferri (ashtu sikur edhe parajsa) sipas burimeve islame nuk janë një tërësi por janë të ndarë në nivele (jetësore) varësisht nga jeta dhe veprimtaria e personit, pra në kuadër të tëresis si ferr ka ferre të ndryshme nga ai më i lehti (Që kur zjerri ndezet nën këmb truri vlon në kokë) e gjer tek ata më të vështirët.

Ferri nuk është vendbanim i përjetshëm për tëgjith, por ka nga njerëzit të cilët do të kalojnë një pjesë të pasvdekjes së tyre në ferr dhe pastaj do të kalojnë në parajsë, don të thotë pas shpagimit për mëkatet e bëra në jetën e tyre.

----------


## i/regjistruar

*Dhampiri*

figur mitologjike, njeriu i cili e ndjek dhe e mytë lugatin.

Vendi ku gjindet Dhampiri është i ruajtur nga vëllëzërit në Rumani. Dhami është i varrur në Poloni. Në gjuhët tjera shkruhet Vampir pasi që dhëmbi ka formën e "V" kur del nga nofkulla.

*Dreqi ose Shejtani*

(greqisht dhiavolos - nga e cila rrjedh fjala djall = "shpifës", latinisht Diabolus) në shume fe është një qënie e mbinatyrshme që mishëron të keqen. Kjo qënie njihet edhe me shumë emra të tjerë si: Asmodai, Beelcebub, Lucifer, Mefistofel dhe Satan.

----------


## i/regjistruar

*Lugati*

figurë mitike, njeriu i vdekur që zgjohet nga varri. Dhampiri është i vetmi që mund të mbys ë dhe të çlirojë individët nga lugati.Poashtu lugati mund te largohet ne menyren me te përsosur ne bazë të lutjeve.

*Kutia e Pandorës*

është një mit nga mitologjia Greke. Sipas mitologjisë Greke thuhet se kur u bë hapja e kutisë së Pandorës të gjithë të keqijat dolën nga kutia në këtë botë. Kjo kuti ishte një dhuratë e Zeusit për Pandorën e cila ishte e martuar me Titanin Epimete. Kutia nuk duhej të hapej, por Pandora nga kureshtja e saj e tepërt e hapi atë. Dhe që nga ajo kohë shumë te këqija erdhën mbi botën. Para se te hapej kutia,njerëzimi nuk njihte të keqen, lodhjen dhe sëmundjet, dhe njerëzit si edhe zotërat mbi të gjitha ishin të pavdekshëm. Por para se Elpisi(greqisht: Shpresë) të dalë nga kutia, ajo u mbyll përsëri. Kështu për një kohë bota u bë një vend i pamëshirshëm, derisa Pandora hapi përsëri kutinë dhe në botë doli edhe Elpisi/Shpresa. Në ditëte e sotme hapja e "kutisë së Pandorës" është sinonim për një gjë shumë të ndërlikuar dhe një gjë që sjell fatkeqësi/kob.

----------


## i/regjistruar

*Engjëlli*

Sipas shumë feve, është një qënie e mbinatyrshme. Në judaizëm, krishterim dhe islam, engjëlli shfaqet si lajmëtar i Perëndisë. Engjëjt parqiten shpesh si qënie njerzore me flatra, si të zogjve.

Fjala engjëll rrjedh nga gjuha greke ángelos - lajmëtar, huazuar edhe nga gjuha latine si angelus. Fjala më e përafërt për emrin engjëll në hebraisht ështe - malah, me po të njëjtin kuptim lajmëtar. Edhe gjuha arabe e ka huazuar emrin nga hebraishtja, në fjalën - malak.

Në Bibël dhe apokrifat si edhe në shkrime të tjera fetare, gjenden shumë emra të përveçëm të engjëjve dhe kryengjëjve.

*Hyji*

është një perëndi apo perëndeshë; është natyra thelbësore ose kushti i të qenit perëndi (hyjni). Hyji është çdo qenie e mbinatyrshme, e shenjtë, hyjnore, e adhuruar si mbikëqyrëse e disa pjesëve të botës ose disa degëve të jetës ose është mishërimi i një fuqie.

Në mitologji dhe disa fe, hyjnitë marrin forma dhe trajta të ndryshme dhe përshkruhen shpesh me forma njerëzore por edhe forma kafshësh (p.sh. në mitologjinë greke). Zakonisht një hyjni është i pavdekshëm. Hyjnitë besohej/-t se kishin/kanë personalitet dhe zotërojnë fuqi të mbinatyrshme, kanë ndërgjegje, mençuri, dëshira, dhe ndjenja si njeriu. Mrekullitë dhe shumë dukuri natyrore si rrufeja, përmbytjet, stuhitë i visheshin hyjnive, dhe besohej se ata kishin autoritetin apo mbikëqyrnin çdo fushë të jetës njerëzore, si lindja apo vdekja. Disa hyjni besohet se drejtojnë kohën dhe fatin, dhe se janë dhuruesit e ligjeve njerëzore dhe moralit. Ata janë gjykatësit e fundit të sjelljes dhe vlerës njerëzore, si edhe janë parahedhësit dhe krijuesit e tokës dhe gjithësisë. Disa prej këtyre hyjnive nuk kanë madje asnjë fuqi, por thjeshtë adhurohen.

Në gjuhën shqipe emri "hyj" rrjedh nga fjala e vjetër hyll, -i; që do të thotë yll.

----------


## fegi

ketu fillon mitologjia
Trashigimtarte e Zotrave

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1269625572

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1269625770

----------


## i/regjistruar

bukur fegi

*E bukura e detit*

E bukura e detit, ashtu si në krijimet e tjera popullore, edhe në krijimet me tematikë dhe motive nga deti dhe detaria hasim shumë vlera ku personazhet shndërrohen në breshka, gjarpërinj, shtazë, mjellma, drunjë, etj. Besimi i shndërrimit metamorfozik të njeriut, padyshim, i takon antikës së lashtë, kur mjetet e prodhimit ishin shumë modeste, kur, përveç tjerash, vetëm hapësira detare kishte disa zotfuqi, të cilat në rastet e shumta ishin fisnike, mëshirëmëdha dhe bëmirëse të detarëve.

Procesi tipik i metamorfizimit në krijimet me motive dhe me tematikë detare pasqyrohet dendur në vlerën shqiptare. E bukura e Detit - Hyrija e Detit, e cila gjendet e metamorfozuar në breshka. Përmbajtja e saj e rrudhur është kjo: Mbreti i tha djalit që të martohet me atë vajzë ku të bie heshta e shigjetës. Gjuajti dhe kur shkoi me pa se cila ishte fati i tij, vërejti që aty në breg të detit, nën një fik, ku kishte ra heshta, rrinte një breshkë e madhe. Ky e çoi në shtëpi dhe pas gjuetisë së peshkimit, kthehet në pallat dhe i gjen tërë punët e shtëpisë të kryera. Të nesërmen u fsheh dhe soditi se nga breshka delte një femër e bukur "si hyri deti", "E bukura e dheut".

Në këtë krijim shpirtëror aftësia estetike e popullit shqiptar në pasqyrimin e të madhërishmes është e lartë, me tipare të pashoqe. Bukuria e Detit, Hyrija e Detit dhe sinonimet e tjera të saj, ua tejkalojnë tipareve fizike dhe morale të Penelopës së Homerit. Hyrija e Detit, kur bie në kthetrat e mbretit, nuk flet nëntë vjet, për hirë të humbjes së burrit.

----------


## fegi

Figurina e Hyjneshese nga Bardhoshi (komuna e Prishtines)

----------


## Daja-GONI

Dhampir, dhompir, vampir, eshte fjale shqipe.

Asnje gjuhe ne bote nuk mund ta zbertheje kete fjale si gjuha jone.

dham( b ) dhom( b ) = dhemb

pir = me pi

Pra ai qe pi nga dhembet.

Te gjitha te tjerat jan vetem spekulime.

----------


## fegi

Odiseja dhe Sirenat

grishje drejt viseve iso-polifonike të Epirit




Variacioni 4. Odiseja, si  etnografi dhe folklor mbarëmesdhetar.

Kënga dhe përralla s`kanë zot

fjalë e urtë

Ky kapitull lidhet  ngushtë me mënyrën si lënda homerike, është mbartur dhe përmbledhur ndër vite, në një tekst të vetëm. Me të drejtë thuhet se  arti i Greqisë së lashtë kaloi nga ideja e kaosit tek ideja e botës harmonike, nga kulti dhe adhurimi i natyrës tek kulti i njeriut, nga ideja e fatit tek ideja e lirisë, nga ideja e zotit tek ideja e njeriut të lartësuar si zot, nga figurat enigmatike te figura të përcaktuara e të individualizuara [1] . Katër a pesë shekuj e ndajnë Homerin nga tregimet e tij. Iliada dhe Odiseja përbëjnë burimin e parë historik, monumentin e parë të shkruar, i cili përshkruan aktet e trimërisë së parahelenëve në këtë epokë. I mëshohet faktit se Odiseja u shkrua dhe u përkthye shumë kohë pas Iliadës, dhe u deshën plot 150 vjet për të mbrujtur greqishten e Odisesë. Me të drejtë Homeri konsiderohet si përfaqësuesi më i spikatur i artit apolonian, si pasqyrë e epokës dhe e njerëzve që e kanë kristalizuar panteonin e famshëm Olimpik [2] . Përkime të ndryshme janë nxjerrë në pah edhe nga studiues të tjerë, të huaj e shqiptarë [3] . 

Lamartini në një letër përgjigje që i kishte çuar De Radës ( 1814-1903), i  thoshte se kishte studiuar vjershat shqipe të përkthyera në italisht, të cilat i çmonte tepër dhe shtonte se poezia fillesën e ka pasur në brigjet shqiptare, dhe me anë të kësaj fraze (sipas M. Frashërit), vjershëtori frëng donte të kuptonte Homerin [4] . Dh. Kamarda (1821-1882), ka nxjerrë në pah përngjasimet e Nuseve të maleve me Meliet apo Nereidet e grekëve, kuajt që flasin me kuajt e pavdekshëm që këndoi Homeri; Naim Frashëri (1846-1900) i cili pohon se Homeri gjeti në trojet e sotme shqiptare Aqilehtin-Akilin dhe se, mbështetur te Herodoti ai ripohon që fjalët e besës e të perëndive i kanë rrënjët në gjuhët shqip si Teta-Deti; Afroditi-Afërdita; Djana-Hanë, gegnisht. Më tej, tek Odiseja, studiuesi D`Anzheli, ndër të tjera, përqendrohet edhe në etimologjinë e fjalës OutiV, që u përkthye me fjalën asnjeri, kjo e lidhur me emrin që i jep Uliksi Polifemit, për tu identifikuar. Për Robert Anzheli, kjo fjalë përkon me fjalën pellazgjike ose shqiptare üti = tëndi, në kuptimin që ekziston ende në Shqipëri. Përgjigja üti-yti=tëndi, që u jepet pyetjeve: Kush të ka tradhtuar?  Kush të ka bërë keq? ka të njëjtin kuptim si tek Uliksi.

Pavarësisht se na ndajnë mijëra vjet, nga koha e Homerit dhe Homeridëve, në fillim të shek. XX, shkrimtari dhe studiuesi Ernest Koliqi (1903-1975), gjatë udhëtimeve të tij në Shqipërinë e Veriut, në Krasniqe, përmend vllazninë e quajtur Qorrat e Kolgecajve, të cilët ishin një fabrikë e vërtetë këngësh popullore. Natyrisht asnjëri syresh nuk ishte qorr a i verbër: quheshin ashtu mbas prirjes që ka populli, që prej Homerit e mbrapa, t`i pandehë lypsa e të verbër poetët [5] . Më tej, lidhur me sa u tha [6] , ai ka vënë re gjithashtu edhe përngjasim në mënyrën si rapsodi anonim shqiptar i jep trajtë të lirë lëndës së përbashkët epike ballkanike, duke krijuar rishtaz një lëndë të re në përputhje me shpirtin dhe me shijen e tij.

(foto: Zumarexhiu nga Dukagjini, foto Marubi, botohet me autorizim të familjes)

Sipas Çabejt  lokalizimi i mitit të Uliksit në Itakë do të thotë se Uliksi është më tepër një hero i Greqisë veriore, pra i një vendi që ka qënë në kontakt të përhershëm me fiset ilire-shqiptare. Këtë pohim e pranojmë mirëfilli nisur edhe nga gjeografia që Uliksi përshkroi dhe njohu gjatë udhëtimit të tij, përpos faktit që, pohohet rëndom nga studiuesit [7] , tashmë është e qartë se udhëtimet e tij përfshijnë Ismarën në Turqi, Lotofagët në Afrikën Veriore, Circen në Itali, Lestrigonët në Korsikë, Eolin në Maltë, Kalipsonë në Spanjë etj. Të gjendurit e tij kryesisht në ujë dhe fare pak në tokë, pohohet edhe në vargjet e mëposhtme:

Poseidoni, prandaj, që tund gjithë botën,
nuk ia merr shpirtin, por e sjell poshtë-lart
pa e lënë të shkelë në tokën e të parëve.

Këtej kam ardhur
Me varkë, e me shumë shokë, duke velëzuar
Mbi detin sterrë, drejt popujsh të panjohur.

Duke qënë se studiues të ndryshëm kanë vërejtur se poemat homerike e kanë prejardhjen nga legjendat dhe këngët e vjetra, të cilat kanë rrjedhur nga traditat gojore popullore, po paraqisim më poshtë disa përqasje të tilla, të konstatuara në trashëgiminë e gjallë folklorike të shqiptarëve.

1. Në këngën I  të librit Odiseja, Telemaku, i biri i Penelopës, i thotë së jëmës se Këngëtarët s`janë shkaktarë për vuajtjet tona. Ky pohim duket se është i të njëjtit shtrat me atë të Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, neni 1200 ku thuhet se: Lajmësi nuk ban faj.

Lahutën më të bukur një kasnec
Ia la ndër duar këngëtarit Femios.
Ky, duke shoqëruar atë lahutë,
Këndoi me zë që shpritin ta këpuste,
Kundër vullnetit ttij, në mes të princave.
Në ballë këndonte një këngëtar me nam,
të ulur e dëgjonin gjithë heshtur.
Këndonte kthimin gjëmëmadh të grekëve,
atë kthim nga Troja, tzi si ua kishte bërë
Paladë Atena.

Gjithë kjo vërtetohet edhe në këngën XXII të Odisesë ku Fem këngëtari, qe i vetmi që shpëtoi gjallë nga hakmarrja e Uliksit:

Vetëm shpëtoi ai Femi, këngëtari,
i biri i Terpisë, ai që këndonte
kundër dëshirës s`tij mes princash.
Mbante në dorë lahutën dhe kish zënë një qoshe
te dera e fshehtë e rrinte dhe mendonte.

(foto: Lahutari, foto Marubi, botohet me autorizim të familjes)

2. Një ngjashmëri mëse të dukshme me kalimin e Uliksit pranë sirenave, do ta pikasim  edhe në Ciklin e Kreshnikëve, në epin Ora e Bjeshkës [8] . Ashtu si tek Sirenat, të cilat vrisnin çdo detar që kalonte në afërsi të ishullit të tyre, në epin Ora e Bjeshkës, Ora, Zana [9] e malit, gurëzonte cilindo kalimtar që kalonte në bjeshkë duke kënduar. Ja se si i porosit Muji të 300 dasmorët e tij, të cilët i dërgon për të marrë nusen:

A merrni vesht, krujshqve u ka thanë,
njeto bieshkë kini me dale,
skini me ba as kangë as piskamë,
se aty asht qillue nji zanë
e, në koftë se ju kini me këndue,
të gjithve, tybe, ka me ju zanue
e nuk ka kush qi ju me u pshtue.
A merrni vesh, a kini kuptue?

Më poshtë po citojmë porosinë e Circes [10] për Uliksin, porosi që lidhet me çastin kur ai dhe shokët e tij do të kalonin pranë kepit të Sirenave, dhe që ngjan kaq fort me porosinë e Mujit për dasmorët:

Tani dëgjo se çfarë do t`them, një ditë
t`i kujtofshin hyjnitë fjalët e mia.
Afër sirenash ju do të kaloni.
Kujtdo ato mendjen e kresë ia marrin,
Por është i marrë kush ndalet të dëgjojë
Këngën e tyre t`ëmbël. Ai s`do shohë
Askurrë atdhe me sy: as grua, as fëmijë
Nuk do ta presin me gëzim kur t`kthehet,
Se me zërin e tyre aq t`kulluar,
Sirenat të magjepsin krejt. Lëndina
Ku ato jetojnë është e rrethuar krejt
nga një bregore koskash edhe kafkash
të njerëzve, që kalben përmbi dhe.
Mos u ndalo.

Ora e Bjeshkës, pasi i ngriu dasmorët e pakujdeshëm që e harruan porosinë e Mujit, mori robinë nusen e këtij të fundit. Muji, nëpërmjet gruas së tij zbuloi se fuqia e Orës është tek një pëllumb, dhe që vetëm pasi ai e kapi dhe e vrau atë, mundi të çlironte shokët e tij nga ngurosja. Ashtu si Sirenat, edhe Orët-Zanat janë zakonisht dy ose tre syresh. Si të tilla i hasim edhe në këngën Martesa e Mujit:

Zana e madhe kndon në mal
Zana e vogël kndon në shkam
Dorë për dorë me zanën e dytë:
Zana jemi e zana kjoshim!
Besa besë e fjala fjalë,
Grueja grue e zana zanë,
Zana diell e grueja hanë:
Mjerë kush besë grues i ka xanë!

Emri Zana, sipas Joklit rrjedh prej latinishtes: Diana. Sipas një tjetër mendimi, Zana rrjedh nga emri za=zana, zëri. Në veri e gjejmë me emrin Zana, në Jug me Zëra. Çabej mendon se zanat janë zëri i natyrës dhe i ndërgjegjes njerëzore. Zakonisht Zanat e malit përshkruhen si vajza të maleve me fuqi të mbinatyrshme,  si dhe me aftësi të veçanta në këngë e valle. Vetë emri  zana e shtojzovalle, i këtyre krijesave të tejdukshme, të përbëra prej drite, tingujsh e lëvizjesh vallëzuese, është domethënës, sipas R. Sokolit. Zanat kanë fëmijë që i përkundin në djepa, që lodrojnë, këndojnë, hedhin valle, u bien veglave muzikore. Populli thotë: Po knojke si zanë mali.

(foto: rapsod me çifteli,  foto Marubi, botohet me autorizim të familjes)

Meqë dalin zakonisht natën, Zanat njihen edhe si tlumet e Natës. Ndonëse nuk kemi të dhëna rreth melodikës së këngëtimit të tyre, Zanat e malit shihen edhe si frymëzuese të rapsodëve shqiptarë gjatë këngëtimit me lahutë ose karadyzen, e këtu ngjasojnë muzën greke të muzikës dhe poezisë, Evterpi e cila u jepte frymëzim këngëtarëve të lashtësisë. Zanat e malit i hasim dendur në rapsoditë kreshnike shqiptare me lahutë. Kur vritet ndonjë nga ndoret e saj , Zana nis e vajton mu si një nënë për të birin. Ernest Koliqi [11] i ka vënë re qysh herët lidhjet e Ciklit të Kreshnikëve me epopenë e Uliksit. Ai shkruan se: atë mbramje na këndoi nji ndeshtrashë të Halilit, e cila kishte gjasime të çuditshme me motivin homerik të Penelopit të Prokëve. Nji vajzë e rrënoi t`anë, tue mos pranue me e zgjedhë dhandrrin ndër 300 mtuesit, të cilët e gëzojshin pritjen e gjatë në shtëpinë e saj atnore me gosta të majme. Ma në fund ajo u del para miqve dhe premton se do të fejohej me atë që do të kishte marrë hakun e vëllaut të saj të vramë. Por vrasësi na ishte nji fatos i tmershëm. Vetëm Halilit ia del që ta mujë në dyluftim: e martohet me vajzën.

Sikurse është pranuar, krahas sirenave, edhe muzat kanë një përngjasim me Orët e Bjeshkëve. Sipas Grimbergut, [12] muzat janë parë gjithmonë si hyjnesha të maleve, dhe besohej se ato jetonin në maja si Helikoni a Pindi, në veri të Greqisë, në kufi të Shqipërisë Jugore, pranë Përmetit. Zef Jubani [13] (1818-1880), duke u mbështetur mbështetur edhe te G. Hahni, pohonte se shqiptarët i blatuan perëndisë së muzikës qytetin e Apolonisë dhe se banorët e atyre viseve mbajnë ende emrin Myzeqarë, që do të thotë njerëz me prirje për muzikën. Pesha dhe rëndësia e muzave në artin e antikitetit ka qënë shumë e madhe. Odiseja, dhe Iliada hapen me vargjet: këndo e muzë. Sipas Naim Frashërit: Apolloni ish dhe i par i Musavet, të cilatë ishin nëntë, e secila ish mnurronjës e një pune a mësonjëse. Muzat ishin që të gjitha bija të Zeusit dhe hyjneshës së kujtesës Mnemosinës. (Ndër to: Kaliopi-muza e poezisë, Melpomeni-muza e tragjedisë, Evterpi-muza e muzikës, Erato-muza e elegjisë, Talia-muza e komedisë, Terpsihori-muza e valles, Kli-muza e histories, Urani-muza e astronomies, Polimnia-muza e himneve të shenjtë).

Njëra prej nëntë muzave, Evterpi, përfaqësonte  poezinë lirike dhe  muzikën, ndërsa,  një tjetër bijë e Zeusit: muza Kaliopi, u sillte frymëzimin aedëve dhe rapsodëve antikë para se ata të këndonin epet.

(foto: Muza Evterpa me lirë, Muzeu Historik Kombëtar, foto Vasil S. Tole)

3. Në këngën XII, kur Circeja këshillon Uliksin, përmend ndër të tjera edhe kalimin e Odisesë dhe shokëve në ishullin e Trinakies, aty ku kullosin tufa-tufa lopët dhe dhentë e majme të Diellit. Circeja thotë se ka shtatë tufa me dhen e shtatë kope me lopë të majme, të cilat gjallojnë atje pa lindje e pa vdekje. Tufën e ruajnë dy hyjnesha, Faetuza dhe Lampetia. Circeja porosit që këto kope të mos preken, dhe ky është kushti që Uliksi dhe shokët të kthehen shëndoshë e mirë në Itakë. Në të kundërt, të gjithë do të vdesin, lundërthyer.

Herodoti [14] (484-425 para.Kr.), në veprën Historiae , libri IX, përshkruan një histori të ngjashme që ka ngjarë në qytetin e Apolonisë. Sipas tij, në Apolloni ka dele të cilat i janë kushtuar Diellit; ato kullosin pranë lumit Aoo-Vjosa, që buron nga mali Lakmon, dhe përshkon truallin e Apollonisë, për tu derdhur mandej në det, afër Orikut (sipas Scymni CHII [15] , Oriku është qytet i ndërtuar nga eubeasit, teksa ktheheshin nga Troja).  Ashtu si tek Odiseja, këto dele u shqyen, jo nga njerëzit por nga ujqërit dhe për këtë apoloniatët dënuan rojen e tyre Evenin me verbim; faji i tij qe se ai fjeti, ndërkohë kur duhej të ruante delet. Vite më pas, Aristoteli (384-322), në veprën De Animalum Historia, libri III, 20.522,b, shkruan në veçanti për lopët e Epirit, si racë e zgjedhur kafshësh. Ai përmend gjithashtu edhe qe dhe dele më të mëdha, të cilat njiheshin me emrin pirrike, për shkak të emrit të mbretit Pirro.

Në kuadrin e këtij variacioni të Odisesë dhe Sirenat., nuk do të lëmë pa përmendur edhe vëzhgimin që lidhet me legjendën muzikore, e cila reket të shpjegojë lindjen e qytetit të Durrësit, Epidamnit antik [16] . Ana Komnena në librin e saj Aleksiada, pohon se Durrësi, në kohët antike, u rindërtua prej Amfionit dhe Zetit. Siç dihet, dy binjakët, të quajtur edhe vëllezërit Dioskurë të Tebës, ishin fëmijët e jashtëligjshëm të Zeusit, me nënë Antiopën. Amfioni ka qënë mbret i Tebës dhe muziktar i shquar. Fuqia e tij ishte aq e madhe sa tregojnë se Amfioni ndërtoi muret e qytetit veç falë fuqisë së lirës së tij. Këtu, na intereson sidomos fakti se Zeti, vëllai i tij, ishte pjesëmarrës në ekspeditën e famshme të argonautëve, dhe dëshmitar i ballafaqimit të Orfeut me Sirenat, shumë kohë më pare se Uliksi tu kalonte pranë. Për Zetin thuhet se kishte krahë, pra ishte një njeri fluturues.

----------

